# Cheesecloth Wrapped Fatty?



## chuckles (Nov 22, 2013)

Trying to lean myself, so trying to lean my smokes. I thought I'd try a well seasoned bison fatty filled with spinach and mushrooms. I'd like to leave off the bacon wrap but bison tends to fall apart pretty easily. I am thinking of wrapping in cheesecloth. I've seen posts from folks using cheesecloth on Turkeys, so I guess it won't catch on fire. Anyone have experience or knowledge of a cheesecloth wrapped fatty? Might also try cabbage and sweet bell peppers for filling. All thoughts, except those relating to the absurdity of leaning out a fatty, will be appreciated. Humm, wonder how it would be if I wrapped the bison fatty in cabbage leaves?


----------



## waywardswede (Nov 26, 2013)

I've been looking at making a fatty, but I'm trying to watch some of the stuff I eat, too, and most of the ones you see really deserve the name.  I think what you're doing sounds like a great idea, have you found anything else smoking in a cheesecloth?  I would think if you wrap it in cabbage then only the cabbage leaves would take the smoke. Not sure what the flash point of cheesecloth is.

I'm going to follow this, I hope someone else has tried something like this.


----------



## timberjet (Nov 26, 2013)

You might mix that Bison burger up with some egg and fresh breadcrumbs and ground turkey bacon....Just some ideas. I have made Meatloaf that held it's shape through the whole smoke and went right back in it's original form pan at the end. I used Venison ground with turkey bacon and some farm fresh eggs. Mix it pretty well and it should hold together. I chill mine in a cooking sprayed bread loaf pan and put it on the rack upside down. Once it heats up a little you can pull the pan right off. You can make a void in the middle of your loaf for the innards and top with meat mixture. Not a very good tutorial on short notice but I did this last week and it was awesome. Like I said went right back in the pan at the end with very little shrinkage. Also remember that most of the fat renders out in the smoking process and is gone this way leaving nothing but the good flavor.


----------



## chuckles (Nov 26, 2013)

Great ideas, David. Venison is just as lean as bison so I'm sure these ideas will work great for me. Doing my first cold weather smoke today in my Bradley electric. Temps around 32* with winds about 21 mph. Seems to be holding the smoker temp pretty consistent. Have a small shoulder to pull for my wife and a small brisket flat going for me.  Going to be a great dinner. 
Roy


----------



## chuckles (Nov 27, 2013)

Wow, sure learned about the wind. Shortly after that second post, smoker temp started dropping, wind picked up to 26 mph.  Wind seemed to be sucking all the heat out the top vent. Closed the vent some and set up wind block around 2 sides of the vent. Helped a lot.


----------

